# Topless tanks???



## JDM (Dec 9, 2012)

Either this is just for the video or these guys don't keep fish that can jump... which is it?

Here is a link to the post with the videos with all the nice topless, and full to the brim, tanks.

They certainly make for a nice looking tank setup this way but is it at all practical?

Jeff.


----------



## Geomancer (Aug 23, 2010)

Those are works of art, created simply to be looked at and admired. They are not made for keeping fish longer than it takes to snap a photo.

They are high light, CO2 injected tanks where the plants take priority and the fish are mearly decorations.

Now, that doesn't mean you can't have a topless tank. There are fish who are not known for jumping that you could use without a hood or top. You would need to avoid Anabantids (Betta, Gourami, etc) or any fish that can take a breath of air (for example Cory's) because it can shock them to breath in cold, dry air. With a lid/canopy the air above the tank is kept warm and humid.


----------



## Canadian Fish (Feb 12, 2012)

I went to a topless tank joint one time. I thought it was degrading to the tanks. Exploiting a vulnerable segment of aquariums. 

Seriously though, it must take a lot of top ups, I would assume the water evaporates faster with no lid.


----------



## Geomancer (Aug 23, 2010)

Canadian Fish said:


> I went to a topless tank joint one time. I thought it was degrading to the tanks. Exploiting a vulnerable segment of aquariums.
> 
> Seriously though, it must take a lot of top ups, I would assume the water evaporates faster with no lid.


 
Haha... :twisted:


Yes, the water does evaporate faster


----------



## Reefing Madness (Jun 26, 2011)

I don't have any lids on my tank.. ?? Gas exchaange..don't have to worry about water on the lids. Or build up in them.


----------



## Byron (Mar 7, 2009)

I would be concerned with all that evaporation getting into the walls and ceiling--much like a bathroom for which most now have exhaust fans to control the moisture. Considering how much water I see condensed on the tank cover glass every morning my fish room would be dripping water from the walls and ceiling.:lol:

There is also the issue of dust and debris getting into the water. But perhaps most, fish do jump. At least mine do. I have lost more than enough fish overnight if I happen to leave a cover glass open about 2 inches after feeding without noticing it, that I wouldn't want to empty my tank like this.

Geo's point on certain species is important too; a covered tank is necessary for those, unless the room is kept at the same temperature as the tank all the time.

Byron.


----------



## Granberry (Mar 9, 2012)

Two of my tanks (the 29 and 15) are topless except for a light which stands on the rim. I like it better because I can look down into the tanks and also with the Mr. Aqua tanks that I prefer, they just look prettier. That being said, I have to add water several times a week because they get noisy (the water splashing from the filter). I have had 2 fish jump out, a male guppy who died and a female Betta who was dry and yucky but who actually survived. Even fish who aren't known to jump will jump if they're chasing food, being chased, etc.


----------



## JDM (Dec 9, 2012)

Granberry said:


> Two of my tanks (the 29 and 15) are topless except for a light which stands on the rim. ....


I looked at your 29, that's quite a load of fish! How long has that tank been running at that capacity and stayed so clean?

Jeff.


----------



## Granberry (Mar 9, 2012)

Thanks! It has 1 Siamese Algae Eater, 7 Harlequin Rasboras, 5 female guppies, 4 glass catfish, 2 Diamond Tetras (the others died from a faulty heater that burned them), and 2 Kuhli loaches. There are also a fair number of juvenile guppies in there too. 

I have had this tank set up right at a year. We moved during that time, and I actually took most of the water out to about 2 inches, left the fish in there, and drove them strapped to a trailer in 117-degree weather (broke all the Oklahoma records that day; our street lights were literally melting) and only lost 1 neon. 

I think the plants help keep it clean, but that being said, I have to change the water regularly because the plants don't ever do great in my tanks (I'm not an expert on nutrients, etc.) and they lose leaves.

EDITED TO ADD: I just looked at the picture, and it's an old one back when I had the neons in there (they're in my 55 now) and my dwarf gourami was still alive. I guess I should update my photo! Here's a link to the album of my 29 on a different page. http://www.tropicalfishkeeping.com/members/36051/album/my-29-gallon-s-inhabitants-5017/


----------



## Reefing Madness (Jun 26, 2011)

Byron said:


> I would be concerned with all that evaporation getting into the walls and ceiling--much like a bathroom for which most now have exhaust fans to control the moisture. Considering how much water I see condensed on the tank cover glass every morning my fish room would be dripping water from the walls and ceiling.:lol:
> 
> There is also the issue of dust and debris getting into the water. But perhaps most, fish do jump. At least mine do. I have lost more than enough fish overnight if I happen to leave a cover glass open about 2 inches after feeding without noticing it, that I wouldn't want to empty my tank like this.
> 
> ...


I'd be concerned about evap also, like you stated, if I had the tank in a bathroom. But a big room, no, your not going to see probelms.


----------

